# spinnerbait carp



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

caught this 25 pound carp way up perdido on a tiny spinner bait while crappie fishing i cant get the url to load but there is a video of the catch on youtube just search for (river carp in perdido) should take you right to it also since last week the crappie have still been scatterd caught a few nice ones on minnows but no schools yet other than that got some nice bass and pickeral


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How did the carp fight? I want to catch one on light fly gear some day.

There are some that are 50+ pounds in the creek at my farm. Folks say they fight hard.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

it would be a hell of a fight on a fly rod I've caught some big cats on the river but carp i think pulls harder its like fighting a bull red. sorry the link wouldnt load for the video but search youtube for (river carp in perdido) and the whole fight minus bout 3 min is on there so you can see the power these things have. i had my drag set pretty tight and he still ran like hell.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Used to catch them in the Alabama River all the time.*

Made a fish feeder out of 4 inch PVC, capped 1 end and drilled 1/4" hole up about 2 feet from the bottom. Clamped it to the dock with hurricane straps, filled it up with dog food. The food swells up so you gotta jab it with a stick -- we use an old broom handle.

Anyway, the carp seemed to like fruit-loop dough balls made with stale beer. It was a blast catching them on ultra-lite gear. Also caught panfish and catfish on worms.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hjorgan: What's this "stale beer" stuff of which you speak?:beer:
Seriously, carp are really overlooked as a fish worth catching. Mrs. sj1 and I watched a guy catfishing with chicken livers catch some monster carp at Lake Victor a few years ago. It was a fight with a rod and reel that would make you feel like you accomplished something. I would even eat them if I caught them before they got all big and stinky, but that's when they seem to bite a hook. I guess I gotta get out fishing more.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats amazing that a grass carp would take a spinner bait, I have caught dozens of them with treble hooks and bread balls in private ponds but never a moving lure, It wouldn't surprise me if it would have been a common carp but a grass carp is pretty amazing.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

i never thought i would catch one like that i was always told growing up you could only catch them on bread balls. I thought for a second it might be possible that i foul hooked him in the mouth


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I caught one on a floating rapala in Nebraska, one heck of a fight.
I always heard they were really bony, anyone know for sure?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

They are bony, but very tasty. I've only had them in Asia and other places, though.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

what's the best way to cook them?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

They are actually really good fried (remember some of these fish are HUGE) and braised. Those are the ways I've had them.

One of the extension guys at the University of Kentucky has or had a site about preparing them. People treat them like a garbage fish, but why not eat them? They are a nuisance/pest/whatever but they have meat value. I'll try to find the site.

At my farm, there is a spring-fed creek. As you paddle down the creek the water is clearer than glass. You can see down to the bottom, about 10-12 feet, and these monsters will just sit there. Most of them have never seen a human or a canoe or a kayak or a paddle. There are some people in the area who target them like bonefish; supposedly they fight harder.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Carp*

I caught carp on minnows when I was stationed in North Dakota. Some of them are huge and put up a good fight all the way to the bank.

The locals took them, steamed the meat off the bones, and made fish cakes with them. The meat was firm and looked good and I didn't, but would try it fried.

One on a flyrod? Major accomplishment. I wish you success. C2


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv gotten a few over 40lbs in Alabama fishing for catfish


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

i read on the fwc site that it was illegal to keep them. I was thinking that is if you caught it out of a farm pond or some place they were put to control the vegatation im sure they werent put in the river on purpose they probably got their on bird legs or some other type of run off i though about keeping it but i see the fwc guys all the time a the landing so i did not want to risk a huge fine. does anyone know if that law only applys to carp in ponds or dams were thay were stocked?


----------

